# Packing snowboard(s) for air travel



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a couple of questions I was hoping someone used to flying with their gear could answer 

1. Are there any important "Do's" and "Don't" when it comes to packing a snowboard bag for air travel?

2. How do you pack two snowboards? Obviously the bindings will have to come off, but is it fine to just put them on top of each other or is it better to put something between them (clothing to act as pad)?

3. Are there any (well padded) snowboard bags with both wheels and backpack straps? It seems to me that it is always one or the other. Yes, wheelies usually have shoulder straps but those still make me a walking hazard (turning around could hit people around me).

Cheers.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Check the guidelines of your airline. Each has different regulations how heavy a bag can be. Usually they all menrion that you're allowed 1 board n boots, but I always took 2 boards with me and so far nobody complained. 
One airline warned me that no clothing is allowed in sports baggage otherwise they'd charge for overweight/size baggage and not accept it as sports baggage (which gas lower rates). 

I take both bindings off, one set goes together with the boots into the boot pockets, the other in the main compartment with all the splitboard and avy stuff. I'll wrap both board in bubble wrap. Even tho bags are padded, the edges of the board will cut the bag inside pretty quickly and I've seen boardbags being handled rather rough. Bit bubble wrap was sufficient so far to save me from any damage.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I have always just taken the bindings off the bottom board, taped cardboard on any sharp stomp pad and/or the t-nuts left in the Burton channel, and stacked the second board on top. I put the second set of bindings in between the top ones inside and throw some clothing or pipe insulation around the tip and tail. Because I have small feet I can usually get my boots and my wife's boots in the two pockets. That method packs everything in pretty well and I've never had any problems with damage to gear. 

I use the Dakine low roller wheel bag - no straps. I really like it for our needs.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I usually take off bindings of one board and place it on the bottom. I then put clothing such as my snowboard pants in between them. I also pad the tip and tail of the bag with more clothing.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

@neni: What bag do you use?

I am using a Burton wheelie gig bag, and there is no boot pockets.. I was considering the wheelie locker but this stopped me: Why Large Snowboard Bags Are Usually A Bad Idea

Do you bubble wrap the boards like a mummy, or is there a better way to do this ^^;

Also, are helmets, gloves and armour usually not accepted as sport equipment?

I guess that goggles should definitely not go in that bag (might get crushed).


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Take date/time stamped photos of your gear with your boarding pass so the airline doesn't try to screw you if there's damage. That saved my buddy and got him a replacement board couple years ago.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Duly noted. Thanks for the tips 

I just noticed that Burton has a Wheelie Case that is between the Wheelie Gig Bag that I have, and the monstrous Wheelie Locker that I looked at.

It adds two boot case (so I can use one for bindings), separate compartment for a second board.

I am wondering if it might be better built for air travel or is the built quality about similar?

Also, what is Dakine's equivalent? I know they have a High Roller and Low Roller, but thought they were comparable to the Locker and Gig Bag respectively.

I really wish they wrote down the weight of the bag for various sizes on their website..


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I use corex (coreflute) that you can get at any sign writers etc!!!!! Fold into a sleeve for the nose and tail, smaller sections to cover loose items, stomp pads etc!!!!! 












Only bottom board gets bindings off!!!!!

Burton, 3CS, DaKine, all make good bags!!!!! 

As neni said, check airline requirements!!!!!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I travel all the time on Delta with my boards. I have a Burton wheelie locker bag and since I have status with Delta from business travel I can pack it to 70 pounds. I fill it up with everything. Usually 2 boards and sometimes 3. One board with bindings left on in the main compartment and the other board or 2 in the bottom compartment without bindings. As others mention, put a sponge or a wash cloth or even a fleece over the stomp pad on the bottom boards if you stack them to prevent it from gouging the base of the other board during travel.

Other tips:
1. Stuff your boots with a couple pairs of socks...use the space up. 
2. Most bags accommodate boards that are larger than the stated length.
3. If you have a black bag or popular color, tie a bandanna on it or get a colorful tag for it.
4. Use TSA approved locks if you plan on locking it. Even then, expect them to break over time or go missing. 
5. TSA searches my board bag every time at all airports...just make note and remember not to accidentally leave something in there.
6. Try to avoid connecting flights if possible. Your chances of luggage going missing or arriving late increase with every connection.
7. Make sure you bring stuff you wouldn't be able to rent, but would want for riding in your carry on (in case your luggage is late). For example, pair of socks, goggles, outerwear, and base layer.
8. Do curbside check-in and give the guy a nice tip up front if you're close on the weight or violate a rule. They will likely give you a break for a $10 or $20.
9. Don't stress about it. Packing is easy and just check ahead with your specific airlines rules on sporting equipment or oversized luggage.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i also i have the burton wheelie gig bag and while i haven't used it yet (i will in late january) i'm bringing 2 boards and i'm gonna leave a pair of bindings on one of my boards. my other bindings are union bindings and they came with this awesome little carrying case that i'm sure will fit into a carry on bag or at the bottom of my board bag. i'm probably gonna do something that neni suggested and put a layer of bubble wrap between my 2 boards so that my base doesn't get gashed by one of the edges.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> @neni: What bag do you use?
> ...
> Do you bubble wrap the boards like a mummy, or is there a better way to do this ^^;


A Dakine low roller. Has bo handlebar, but honestly, I wouldn't use it anyway, the bag's too heavy to be carried on a shoulder. 

Haha, you don't need to overly wrap them. I just stuff bit of buble wrap around the edges and between the items made of metal. You may not have so many metal gear parts... just wrap the edges, you're fine.
I actually taped a piece of bubble wrap together in a way so it is like a sock for the board. It's handy to pack n unpack many times



TooNice said:


> Also, are helmets, gloves and armour usually not accepted as sport equipment?


According to Air Fance and KLM: no. Sport equipment in snowboarding is just board + boots. However, if you have spare space n weight, I'd put them into the bag. If they complain at the check in, you still can take it out. Like everywhere, it depends on how uptight the person you face is . If the person had a bad day, bad mood and wants to enjoy bit of power by torturing a customer, she can give you hard times. But so far nobody opened our bags to check what's in there besides the usual explosives check. 
Wrap a bubble wrap around your additional items and it's not as obvious that you've stuffed more than just board n boots into the bag.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Every airline I've ever seen lists only a snowboard or skis and boots as sports equipment. The baggage policies usually explicitly state only one snowboard and one pair of boots. But, every time I've traveled I have taken my board and my wife's board and both our boots in a single bag. I've also never had any airline complain about a few articles of clothing or a helmet/goggles, that kind of equipment in the bag with the snowboards and boots. I think it is more important that you not go over weight, and, as Neni says, be pleasant and cheerful with the check in people.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

never flown with my board but you could also try this. 

Get 1 or 2 swimming noodles and trim to fit around board edges. Maybe use Duct tape to keep shape. 
Very light weight, wont' cut bag, can shape it with no effort to fit the contour of the boards nose/tail and rise from base to tip, more protection for the board and reuseable. 

Just a thought


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone used a boot bag to put there boots and helmet in? I thought some airlines allow your board in one bag then your boots and helmet in a boot bag.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

thedru13 said:


> Has anyone used a boot bag to put there boots and helmet in? I thought some airlines allow your board in one bag then your boots and helmet in a boot bag.


That's exactly what I use, it's an old K2. Like Neni I use a Dakine lowroller stuffed to the gils, I mean jammed. I've also carried two boards in the bag. I usually wrap the edges a bit in clothing. Never gone over weight even with tons o stuff


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> That's exactly what I use, it's an old K2.


Ok cool. I have a burton boot bag never used it. I got dinged last year for my burton board bag since i had 2 boards and some clothing in it. Was to heavy. had to pay a hefty fee to get it on the plane.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Living in the islands i travel all over including Japan, Tahoe and interior BC. I always have carried two boards,one with bindings attached and the other in a sleeve in my Board bag.

Inside the board bag are my boot bags at each end and my helmet in the middle. I usually stuff inner wear,socks and beanies. They have have never questioned what was inside my board bag.

I do have to pay the 50-100 bucks as an extra bag but that is the price you pay to live in paradise.I have seen guys bring there boot bags on board as a carry on.

Aloha,


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

slyder said:


> never flown with my board but you could also try this.
> 
> Get 1 or 2 swimming noodles and trim to fit around board edges. Maybe use Duct tape to keep shape.
> Very light weight, wont' cut bag, can shape it with no effort to fit the contour of the boards nose/tail and rise from base to tip, more protection for the board and reuseable.
> ...


Pipe insulation. Same idea but less bulky.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. Given that I don't have a lot of time left, I will probably stick with what is easy to find.. which probably means bubble wraps. Guess that I will stick with my Wheelie Gig Bag (which is similar to the Low Roller size wise if I am not mistaken) as I am worried that the Wheelie Case might add more weight than I'd want. I will be taking another suitcase anyway so all the accessories can go there if needed.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of my bag packed for Japan!!!!! Notice the black Corex!!!!!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I just use some of my mid-layer fleeces for a little padding on the tip and tail...no need for bubble wrap or any fancy solutions! I'm all about using stuff I already needed to pack. The bags already do a good job protecting your board. The only issue you really have (and bubble wrap or pipe insulation or foam rollers wouldn't help) is if the baggage handlers screw up and your board bag gets caught or wedged on the conveyor belt or something else bad like that. Nothing you can do in that situation aside from pray that the pressure didn't crack your board. That is completely out of your control and you really can't worry about it. Kind of like if the plane engines fail mid-flight -- not much you're going to be able to do to prepare for that situation.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

@Mizu Kuma: Are you actually based in Japan? If so, where did you get the Corex stuff?
@DevilWithin: Yeah, I think that with one board, I am not too worried. But I will probably get a second or even third board this season (though I will try to sell one), I am wondering if they can end up damaging each other.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

TooNice said:


> @Mizu Kuma: Are you actually based in Japan? If so, where did you get the Corex stuff?
> 
> @DevilWithin: Yeah, I think that with one board, I am not too worried. But I will probably get a second or even third board this season (though I will try to sell one), I am wondering if they can end up damaging each other.


Nah, I'm in Australia!!!!!

But I reckon you'll find it anywhere!!!!! It can be called Coreflute as well!!!!!

Sign Writers use it, Realestate Agents will most likely have some old stuff you could ask for, and I reckon some of the bigger Art Supply, or Packaging places will have it for sure!!!!!

I get mine from work!!!!!

It's perfect, because you can cut it to size, wrap it over edges, it's waterproof and tuff as!!!!! Plus it's reusable over and over!!!!!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I always travel with two and sometimes three boards. I can only speak from personal experience though and I understand that sometimes a little extra effort gives you greater peace of mind. The design of your bag really helps protect two boards since one is in the main compartment and the other is in the lower sleeve without bindings. You really only need to worry about damage from a stomp pad when you stack two boards in the lower sleeve. I'm assuming your bag is configured this way...if not, just be mindful of padding the stomp pad and putting some extra padding on the tip / tail areas if you're worried.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> I always travel with two and sometimes three boards. I can only speak from personal experience though and I understand that sometimes a little extra effort gives you greater peace of mind. The design of your bag really helps protect two boards since one is in the main compartment and the other is in the lower sleeve without bindings. You really only need to worry about damage from a stomp pad when you stack two boards in the lower sleeve. I'm assuming your bag is configured this way...if not, just be mindful of padding the stomp pad and putting some extra padding on the tip / tail areas if you're worried.


Yeah, my bigger DaKine High Roller has a sleeve to seperate boards, along with zippered pockets for bindings/boots/etc!!!!!

The smaller 3CS Roller has one board compartment, with one zippered compartment in the center!!!!!

The pic I used on the previous page is my smaller bag, packed for size restrictions on Japan Airlines!!!!! It'll get a few more items just before I travel too, such as gloves, socks, goggles, etc!!!!!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

imo, I would go with a hard case such as:

http://www.amazon.com/Sportube-Snow...5RF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450241712&sr=8-1

If possible, I would fedex to your destination.

With my bicycles, I would use The Best Lowest Bicycle Shipping in America and Worldwide | ShipBikes (which uses FedEx).


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

This is the Burton Wheelie Gig Bag I have: 




I think that it is quite similar to the 3CS Roller (one compartment and one front zip).

Kinda debating whether I should get/need the Wheelie Case:




It has a separate compartment for a second board, though I am not sure how much heavier it is. I don't see it mentioned as often as the Gig Bag and the Locker.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I know a lot of peeps that have the Wheelie Gig!!!!!

And none have complaints!!!!! :smile:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> This is the Burton Wheelie Gig Bag I have:
> I think that it is quite similar to the 3CS Roller (one compartment and one front zip).
> 
> Kinda debating whether I should get/need the Wheelie Case:
> It has a separate compartment for a second board, though I am not sure how much heavier it is. I don't see it mentioned as often as the Gig Bag and the Locker.


I have the Wheelie Board Case. It is significantly larger and heavier than the Gig Bag, the Dakine _Low_ Roller (not High Roller), etc. It has so much room that you almost certainly will reach any airline weight limit before running out of capacity (even more so at larger sizes), especially since the Board Case itself weighs almost 10lbs.

The Gig Bag is good for overnight/weekend trips, but too small for longer trips or for multiple boards/binding combos plus gear. It also lacks organizational features, smaller pockets, etc.

The Locker is huge but used to be too heavy (and too large for some airlines). But the new design which allows you split it into 2 parts makes it much more usable for airline travel.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, I thought that the Dakine High Roller was meant to be in the same range as the Locker! If that is the case (pun unintended), the Wheelie Case might be be more heavy than I'd like.

Do you think that the Wheelie Gig Bag can safely hold 3 boards without accessories? I assume that'd be pretty close to the 50lb limit on most economy class airlines.

I have a pretty big suitcase and not that much to pack inside, so I could probably fit the boots, bindings and all the accessories alongside my clothes there if needed, leaving the Gig Bag for the boards only. Obviously bringing 3 boards in itself could be a problem with the regulation of most airlines by the sound of it, but this is really a "last resort just in case" plan if I can't sell off one board. It does seem like if I am going to do this often, I may be better off just buying one or two heavily discounted board where I am planning to go often, and leave it with my relatives nearby (I have family in many countries).


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Wow, I thought that the Dakine High Roller was meant to be in the same range as the Locker! If that is the case (pun unintended), the Wheelie Case might be be more heavy than I'd like.


Sorry, my mistake - I meant that the Board Case is significantly larger than the _Low_ Roller. I have corrected my post.
Dakine High Roller looks bigger than the Board Case - not sure whether it is the same size as the Locker.



TooNice said:


> Do you think that the Wheelie Gig Bag can safely hold 3 boards without accessories? I assume that'd be pretty close to the 50lb limit on most economy class airlines.
> I have a pretty big suitcase and not that much to pack inside, so I could probably fit the boots, bindings and all the accessories alongside my clothes there if needed, leaving the Gig Bag for the boards only.


Most boards weigh around 6-9lbs, so 3 boards only should be easily doable in any bag weight-wise. 
And a pair of bindings are 3.5-5lbs, and a pair of boots ~5lbs (a bit less for smaller or womans gear), so it could work even with bindings and boots.
Volume-wise boards without bindings are not really the problem for this (each additional one just another layer at the bottom of the stack), but bindings and especially boots might more tricky.
But I have had 2-3 boards, 2 pairs of bindings, and 2 pairs of boots in a Dakine Low Roller (similar to the pictures posted by Mizu Kuma).


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm, I seem to remember reading that the Gig Bag is a little bigger than the Low Roller (though it lacks the dedicated pocket for boots) so if it is do-able in one, it should be do-able in the other.

I just noticed that at under $50, I got an excellent deal on the Wheelie Gig Bag, especially for being in Japan (no Black Friday's kind of mega sales). It was probably the cheapest bag I could find in this range, Low Rider included, but at retail it is quite expensive actually.

If not for concerns over weight, the Wheelie Case would buy some peace of mind volume wise.. and seems pretty ideal for fitting everything including clothes when travelling by road/rail on a week long trip. 

Since Burton doesn't release the numbers on weight for the different size, it is really hard to find consistent numbers. I've seen one site explicitly state that the 156cm Case (which I am looking) is 6.5lb, and another site saying that 156cm Wheelie Gig Bag is 7.65lb, giving me a "does not compute moment".

On a side note, is Camo a popular pattern with snowboarders? I am trying to find the *least* common pattern just because I think it is easier to find amongst other snowboard bags.

Ruling all black, I am left with the Camo:









And Geo Print:









(Personally I think they both look pretty good so I can't really tell which one would be less common haha)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Since Burton doesn't release the numbers on weight for the different size, it is really hard to find consistent numbers. I've seen one site explicitly state that the 156cm Case (which I am looking) is 6.5lb, and another site saying that 156cm Wheelie Gig Bag is 7.65lb, giving me a "does not compute moment".


I will try to check the weight of my 166 Board Case for you.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd be interested to hear where you were able to find a wheelie gig bag for 50 bucks. I bought a low rider the other day for 3000 yen secondhand but its a 165 whereas I don't ride anything longer than 156.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Do you think that the Wheelie Gig Bag can safely hold 3 boards without accessories? I assume that'd be pretty close to the 50lb limit on most economy class airlines.


3 boards will easily fit into the wheelie gig bag along with boots another set of bindings or whatever you want to put in there. there's a ton of space.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Ygrene said:


> I'd be interested to hear where you were able to find a wheelie gig bag for 50 bucks. I bought a low rider the other day for 3000 yen secondhand but its a 165 whereas I don't ride anything longer than 156.


I got it on Rakuten last year. It was new, but a discounted previous year model. I think that what probably happened is that when they bought the stock back in late 2013 / early 2014, the yen was stronger so it they spent less yen to get the stock in and charged less yen for it. But by the time I bought it, the yen had weakened by almost 25%, and after a discount on top of it, it works out to 50 dollars. Got lucky. But at any rate, keep an eye on Rakuten, sometime there are very short sales you can miss easily.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

TooNice said:


> I got it on Rakuten last year. It was new, but a discounted previous year model. I think that what probably happened is that when they bought the stock back in late 2013 / early 2014, the yen was stronger so it they spent less yen to get the stock in and charged less yen for it. But by the time I bought it, the yen had weakened by almost 25%, and after a discount on top of it, it works out to 50 dollars. Got lucky. But at any rate, keep an eye on Rakuten, sometime there are very short sales you can miss easily.


Will do, thanks TooNice.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Great deal on the low roller if you are interested. I think it is perfect for a couple boards and related gear. 

http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...243/dakine-low-roller-snowboard-bag-black.jpg


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay, I went to the shop today with my bathroom scale. They could tell right away what my concerns were and were cool with it.

Since it is a bathroom scale, it is only accurate to the nearest 100g (and yes I am more used to metrics). I used the "carry, then substract body weight method" and I trust my scale to be accurate.

Wheelie Gig Bag 156cm: 3.1kg (about 6.8lb)

Wheelie Board Case 156cm: 4.2kg (9.3lb)

Wheelie Board Case 166cm: 4.5kg (9.9lb)

Wheelie Locker 156cm: 6.3kg (13.9lb)

Dakine Low Roller 157cm: 3.4kg (7.5lb)

Forgot to have a look at the High Roller. 

As expected, the Locker, at over double the weight of the Gig Bag is a no go for me.

The Board Case is 1.1kg/2.5lb heavier. Not a deal breaker. That said, I found it hard to assess in the shop how much more space it provides. In terms of pockets, it is just one more compartment for a board (won't help that much more in keeping things organised). It also includes two boots bag (though those things can be bought cheaply I am sure). The exterior is hardened on both ends. Not sure if that helps against impact.

Ultimately, I am not sure if offers enough to supplement by Gig Bag. What do you think SGboarder? Do you think it is worth it for a 3 boards + 2 sets of bindings + 1 pair of boots, or can get away with my current Gig Bag? 

(Note: I will take a suitcase separately for clothes etc.)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

With 3 Boards, 2 Pairs Bindings, Boots, plus a few other bits and pieces, I'd get a Wheelie Gig or Low Roller!!!!!

There'll be too much weight to carry comfortably without wheels!!!!!


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry, I shortened my "Wheelie Gig Bag" to "Gig Bag" (which is a different product). Yeah, I am not considering anything without wheels. I am just wondering if there is any need to size up from the Wheelie Gig Bag to the Wheelie Board Case at the cost of 1.1kg (and about $200.. which I could use elsewhere).


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Sorry, I shortened my "Wheelie Gig Bag" to "Gig Bag" (which is a different product). Yeah, I am not considering anything without wheels. I am just wondering if there is any need to size up from the Wheelie Gig Bag to the Wheelie Board Case at the cost of 1.1kg (and about $200.. which I could use elsewhere).


Personally, I reckon the Wheelie Gig will be enough!!!!! 

You'll be surprised at how much gear will fit in it!!!!!


----------

